# GRAD Rockets Ukrainian/Russian Conflict



## RedSavage (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello. Just your daily reminder that war sucks and human beings are terrible. I would like to introduce you to the GRAD missile, which is currently the favored mobile assault/defense missile bombardment devices being used around the world today. Today, however, we'll be focusing on the Ukrainian and Russian conflict. 

Here is a Russian BM-21 Grad Missile Launcher.







Here is what they look like in action. 

[yt]KceKm9k96Oo[/yt]

Here's what they look like when they land in civilian populations. 

[yt]PD_bwzPbGrA[/yt]
[yt]WKZswlhkhKs[/yt]

Here's what a launch looks like from inside the vehicle, this time being deployed from the Ukrainian side to the Russian side. 

[yt]DQCaqGF9UVo[/yt]


Here's more info on this particular machine of war if you are interested. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BM-21_Grad


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 24, 2015)

Holy motherfuckin shit... Is this what Russia was up to this afternoon?!?! If so they've just lost their damn minds. Last I heard, It's A NONO to fire hundreds of hi-explosive missiles into a crowded city. Makes me worry that we may not be that far from WW3...


----------



## Brass (Jan 24, 2015)

Jesus Christ I have such a fucking tech boner for missiles and rockets.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 24, 2015)

On their own, as tech, they're impressive as fuck. The machines are certainly mighty and all, just as mechanical and engineering feats of excellence.  It's just.... if only we'd spent that tech ability on, yanno....space stuff.... portals..... or I dunno. Underwater cities. Instead we get something to launch into civilan areas. Yay.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 24, 2015)

Those are propaganda dude XD the dates on that cam is from 2011. hehe.

Sooooo I don't know If I am gunna trust youtube videos for my news source... sorry. there are also no russian marked troops or tanks or anything that looks to be declaring it russian in these vids.....Although ukraine is being bombed and ravaged, its not by russia, the country is split between pro russian Ukrainians and the other....


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 24, 2015)

We had pearl harbor before. I think I shouldn't worry now. *Drinks coconut juice*


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 24, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> Those are propaganda dude XD the dates on the cams from 2011. hehe.
> 
> Sooooo I don't know If I am gunna trust youtube videos for my news source... sorry. there are also no russian marked troops or tanks or anything that looks to be declaring it russian in these vids.....



You're kinda ignorant on this, Huh? Firstly, why would you have medium range tanks in a long distance missile barrage? 

Lots of dash cams and cameras have misdated water marks because they're left off with no batteries or aren't even set to begin with. 

It's been confirmed that the "rebels" have been using Russian tech, are being transported by Russian convoy vehicles, and are reporting back to Russian superiors. It's not like some rebellious faction magically funded itself with military grade tech overnight. Pretty much all they did was remove insignias. It's all Russian tech. 

And Russia had done this before with Romania and other smaller now Russian territories. They deny it every time Nd every time they eventually come clean. 

Also, in the second video, the guy I screaming "blyat" which is a common Russian swear, and is a language spoken in many Russian bordering Ukranian countries. 

Not sure why you're all "lol faaaake" on this. It's been apparent for quite some time that Russia has been shoving Ukraine around ever since they agreed to join NATO. Do I need to post some pictures of a recent Ukranian airport that's now been taken by Russian/proseparist forces or would that simply be more propaganda? 



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We had pearl harbor before. I think I shouldn't worry now. *Drinks coconut juice*



I hear the Japs are p cool now.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 24, 2015)

I know that Ukraine is going through a lot of distress because of america and russia abusing it like a fucking playground, but both sides are guilty of supplying Ukraine with funding and resources. To say Russia was the cause of these attacks is wholly inaccurate though :l Plus with what america is doing to their economy I really dont have sympathy for any side, except for the inocent civilians that are stuck in Ukraine who have almost no control over america and russias presence over there. America Is gunna start world war three fucking with this Ukraine bull shit.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 24, 2015)

Except the part where yes, this is all Russia's fault. Ukraine impeached their pro-Russian president. Russia condemned it. Ukraine elected a pro-NATO/Western president. Russia again, condemned it and sent in forces to overtake Crimea, and specifically Sevastopol, which, located on the Black Sea, is a major gas, oil, and shipping port that Russia was using heavily with low taxes with the previously pro-Russian government. 

Russia invaded Ukraine after they overthrew their pro-Russian president. 
This is the simplest fact of the matter.


----------



## Bostoniscold (Jan 25, 2015)

War is the worst thing to come from man kind. It sadens and angers me to know that some contrys have there economic groth strctly based on wepon manufacsureing and suplying. There are people in this world who make money by clicking yes on there computer wich ships 1000 of weapons to a contry for a price. they say the world is our down fall flods, fire, natural desasters. Make no mastake we are the enimy we are the end of our own cause.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> Those are propaganda dude XD the dates on that cam is from 2011. hehe.
> 
> Sooooo I don't know If I am gunna trust youtube videos for my news source... sorry. there are also no russian marked troops or tanks or anything that looks to be declaring it russian in these vids.....Although ukraine is being bombed and ravaged, its not by russia, the country is split between pro russian Ukrainians and the other....



There are definitely Russian troops inside Ukraine, the BBC found Russians who had volunteered to help the rebels, as well as evidence to suggest that a significant amount of Russian hardware has crossed the border. 

It's a land-grab; even Russia spoke of intervening in Crimea, which it annexed, 'in order to protect Russian speakers- those of Russian blood,' Putin spoke of righting a 'historical injustice'.

 It is comparable to the land that Germany took from Czechoslovakia and Poland with the justification that it was intervening in those country's affairs to right a historical injustice, to protect the interests of people in those counties with German blood.


----------



## ADF (Jan 25, 2015)

Stuff like this makes me want to rage quit the planet... Of course there is nowhere better to go, if there was Earth would be a pretty empty place with all this bullshit going on.


----------



## shteev (Jan 25, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> Those are propaganda dude XD the dates on that cam is from 2011. hehe.



The third one, the dashcam footage of a driver responding to a missle hit just up the road, was recorded and posted yesterday. It happened. XD. hehe.



Bostoniscold said:


> War is the worst thing to come from man kind. It sadens and angers me to know that some contrys have there economic groth strctly based on wepon manufacsureing and suplying. There are people in this world who make money by clicking yes on there computer wich ships 1000 of weapons to a contry for a price. they say the world is our down fall flods, fire, natural desasters. Make no mastake we are the enimy we are the end of our own cause.



Man you gotta stop using your Xbox to post here


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

Brass said:


> Jesus Christ I have such a fucking tech boner for missiles and rockets.



Same....but when that rocket hit the civilian vehicle on camera, all I could think about was the poor souls who's lives were just ended meaninglessly.


----------



## Vitaly (Jan 30, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> It's been confirmed that the "rebels" have been using Russian tech, are being transported by Russian convoy vehicles, and are reporting back to Russian superiors



Nothing was confirmed. At least that rebels have such kind of weapons, which has only Russia and Ukraine hasn't. Grad, T-72, BUK-M, hundreds of thousands weapons was stored at ukrainian warehouses since independence, rebels just took it (or bought from Ukrainian soldiers, this also happens). If anything was really proven, such international organizations as UN and OSCE would declare evidence. Instead, even Ukrainian Ministry of Defense denies that there is no Russian army or weapons in Ukraine. 



RedSavage said:


> Also, in the second video, the guy I screaming "blyat" which is a common Russian swear



Not only in Russian, but also in Ukrainian and Belarusian. Very strange argument.

Generally its pointless to blame only one side of this conflict, there is no right side in civil wars at all.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 30, 2015)

I actually enjoyed the videos.
Bummer it's actually going to kill and harm somebody, though.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 30, 2015)

Vitaly said:


> Generally its pointless to blame only one side of this conflict, there is no right side in civil wars at all.



Yeah but usually it's a safe bet to blame the blatant aggressor.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 2, 2015)

Grad rocket aftermath in Ukraine. 
Warning. 
Graphic. Nsfw. 
Extremely so. 

[yt]gUrE2IL5BWo[/yt]

And yes, this is in Ukraine. Several minutes in you can spot a Ukranian flag.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 2, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> -snip-




I believe they call that NSFL.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I believe they call that NSFL.



You've not seen the video of rebels pulling the brains out of dead Ukrainian soldiers' heads. :s


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 2, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> You've not seen the video of rebels pulling the brains out of dead Ukrainian soldiers' heads. :s



That description itself was NSFL.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 2, 2015)

Is the Ukraianian army still shelling Donestk?


----------



## arcticross fox (Feb 3, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> On their own, as tech, they're impressive as fuck. The machines are certainly mighty and all, just as mechanical and engineering feats of excellence.  It's just.... if only we'd spent that tech ability on, yanno....space stuff.... portals..... or I dunno. Underwater cities. Instead we get something to launch into civilan areas. Yay.


Or personality cores, that way those idiots who built can ask advice and do something with there life


----------

